# Erste Japanreise



## derseeberger (31. März 2015)

Hallo

Ich hatte in einem anderen Thema erwähnt das ich nach Japan reise und es wurden Eindrücke gewünscht.

Leider war mein Laptop die ersten Tage nicht einsatzähig da bem Flug sich die Festplatte gelöst hat.

Ich habe gestern angefangen die ersten Videos Hochzuladen.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J1J2PT1GAg&list=UUGLBw-Esc6BITbplLCdbgTw_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctXHAfnQTq0&list=UUGLBw-Esc6BITbplLCdbgTw_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Jpd6fuDYRM&list=UUGLBw-Esc6BITbplLCdbgTw_


das sind die ersten Videos ich hoffe es gefällt euch. die meisten Bilder müssen noch bearbeitet werden wenn 

wir zurück sind aber ich warne euch es sind sehr viele. Bis Heute waren wir schon bei 19 Züchtern habe aber 

noch 3 Tage dann geht es nach Tokyo in die Bonsaigärten wasvieleicht auch einige Interessiert.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ina1912 (31. März 2015)

Ja, bitte zeige uns unbedingt die Bonsaigärten! 
liebe Grüsse Ina


----------



## derseeberger (31. März 2015)

Mache ich gerne in Bild und Video


----------



## derseeberger (31. März 2015)




----------



## derseeberger (31. März 2015)




----------



## derseeberger (31. März 2015)




----------



## derseeberger (31. März 2015)




----------



## krallowa (31. März 2015)

Wow, was für schöne Tiere und dazu noch in der Zahl, Respekt.


----------



## Tottoabs (31. März 2015)

Was haben die Fische teilweise für Fettwülste über den Köpfen?


----------



## derseeberger (31. März 2015)

Massig ja aber Fett ist das bei Koi nicht immer . Wir haben Koi gesehen die sehr groß sind die haben eigentlich immer eine Wulst hinter dem Kopf die gedachte Höhe ist immer mit der Kopfgröße zu sehen . Bei jeder Kopfform wirkt der Buckel anders


----------



## derseeberger (31. März 2015)




----------



## jolantha (1. Apr. 2015)

Bitte noch mehr Gartenbilder


----------



## derseeberger (2. Apr. 2015)

Heute waren wir einen Tempel ansehen





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52l2dHvygzI&list=UUGLBw-Esc6BITbplLCdbgTw_


----------



## derseeberger (2. Apr. 2015)

Hier dann mal der Tempel von innen





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVHY3d_vQxI_


----------



## derseeberger (2. Apr. 2015)

und natürlich gab es auch Heute wieder Koi





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQeZE-VOlRo_


----------



## derseeberger (3. Apr. 2015)

Heute am letzten Tag waren wir im Aquarium und in einem der 5 Bonsaigarden.

Hier ein paar Eindrücke.                
der letzte Bonsai ist über 2000 jahre alt


----------



## ina1912 (3. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Thomas!  Das sind ja sehr beeindruckende Urgetüme! Die sind wahrscheinlich unbezahlbar. ..
lg ina


----------



## derseeberger (6. Apr. 2015)

Frohe Ostern noch an alle 
bin wieder zu Hause
Es war eine sehr beindruckende Reise .Es wird einige Zeit dauern, bis man das alles verarbeitet hat was man erleben durfte
Unser Reiseführer war Harald Bachmann ohne ihn hätten wir bestimmt nicht so tief in die Koiwelt eintauchen können.
Es war alles dabei vom kleinen unbekannten Züchter tief in den Bergen bis zu den ganz großen wie Marusai ,Isa, und Dainishi von günstig bis Megateuer haben wir vieles gesehen. Tategoi und auch Elterntiere durften wir bei vielen Züchtern bewundern. Wenn wir das restliche Bildmaterial bearbeitet haben ( insgesamt 55 GB ) stelle ich gerne noch einige Bilder und Videos ein wenn gewünscht.


----------



## jolantha (6. Apr. 2015)

Thomas, danke schon mal für Deine tolle Dokumentation, 
ich schau bestimmt wieder rein, wenn es noch mehr gibt. 
Erhol Dich erst mal wieder


----------



## koile (6. Apr. 2015)

Hallo, bin sooooooh begeistert von dieser Wurzel, 
schaut sie euch mal genauer an.

Mystisches Wesen,  Hexe, alte Knorrige Frau , oder das, was Ihr Euch darunter
Vorstellen könntet.


----------



## Andre 69 (6. Apr. 2015)

koile schrieb:


> alte Knorrige Frau


Gerd , wieso Frau.....SELFIE !

Thomas
Aber erstmal DANKE ! 
BILDER , VIDEO's immer her damit !


----------



## koile (6. Apr. 2015)

@Andre 69 , ich glaube es wird Zeit das Du mal wieder Deine Spiegel Putzt,

ach so ,jetzt wird mir klar warum Du die Spiegel sooooooh matt lässt.

Habe Dich zwar lange nicht gesehen, aber anhand des Bildes sofort erkannt, 

hast dich ja kaum verändert.


----------



## derseeberger (29. Mai 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/ALB-Koifarm/848781038525162?ref=ts&fref=ts Mal wieder was neues


----------

